
Apple blocks its gay pride watch face in Russia - BorisYeltsin
https://www.theverge.com/2018/8/31/17803638/apple-watch-pride-face-russia-block
======
yakubin
Disappointing, but unsurprising.

------
spinchange
Cowards

